# Thumb releases?



## TippinBig (Jan 25, 2007)

I was looking at getting a Carter release but I have heard that they are kinda loud for hunting. Any thoughts on this or any other models you would suggest? Only for hunting not competitive


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I would not be concerned about release noise any more than I would a firearm hammer striking a firing pin. If anything the deer will know for a millisecond who killed or missed it.


----------



## TippinBig (Jan 25, 2007)

Good point, mainly just trying to find a good release.


----------



## TippinBig (Jan 25, 2007)

Was thinking one these 2


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Finding a thumb release that fits your hand comfortably is the hardest part in my opinion. I have had a carter chocolate addiction, I don't like the feel of it, big and clunky.

I now have a Stan sx-3 and a element, both in medium. I much prefer the feel of a staninslowski. 

I suggest finding a shop that has some in stock and trying them out. This is easier said than done as many shops don't stock many, if any at all.

Archery talk classifieds are a good place to look to pick up releases a little cheaper in order to try out.

As far a 3 or 4 finger, it's a personal preference, but having had both I prefer a 3 finger model.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Good luck finding any variety outside of a trade show, just too much money tied up in stuff that doesn't move quickly. AT is a good source for used/trade since you are not the only one going through this. I am going with an SX3 three finger, but I also have a Fang4 so i have an idea of what to look for. A friend has an SX# 4 finger so I had an idea of what it will feel like. I always end up dropping the pinkie so 3 finger it is.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Make sure the release can be clipped on to your d-loop and stay hanging until the shot.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

454casull said:


> Good luck finding any variety outside of a trade show, just too much money tied up in stuff that doesn't move quickly. AT is a good source for used/trade since you are not the only one going through this. I am going with an SX3 three finger, but I also have a Fang4 so i have an idea of what to look for. A friend has an SX# 4 finger so I had an idea of what it will feel like. I always end up dropping the pinkie so 3 finger it is.


You are correct, most dealers are happy to order you one, but not happy to stock them. I found a dealer in Holland that did and made the hour drive to test the all out until/if I liked one (which I did) Long Range Archery was the place if its close at all for you, seems to be a great place that stocked a lot of stuff that I liked, a nice change for once.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

bigal06 said:


> Finding a thumb release that fits your hand comfortably is the hardest part in my opinion.


Totally agree here. When I tested at a dealer this spring, he brought out a pile to test. Cheap, expensive, index finger hole, 3/4 finger, you name it, in multiple brands. Some, you knew instantly were good or bad, and they went on the corresponding pile. As the good pile got smaller, it got tougher, but the initial run was easy. This style release is very sensitive to the individual for comfort, compared to the wrist style where many, the only difference I feel is in the trigger, this style is not only trigger, but feel in hand. It was funny when testing, I grabbed one, shot it, stopped, looked at him, and said, this feels like crap! He just smiled and said, that's the cheap one, I wanted you to try them all, you never know, it may be the one you like. It was odd that he didn't care if I liked the $70 one or the $225 one, as long as it matched me, but wow, there is a solid difference for sure. Not only does it have to fit your hand good, I found the barrel size to have a drastic comfort difference.


----------

